# Suggestions on wireless bluetooth headphones



## W1ngnu7 (Sep 2, 2007)

I like listening to podcasts in the shop but I can't hear it over the noise most of the time, especially sanding when I need the distraction most. I've tried earbuds butt you get a little sweaty and they fall out. I also don't like to keep my iphone in my pocket because I'm afraid I'll crush it trying to lift or shove something. I think what I need is a wireless headset but it needs to be heavy duty enough to stay stable. If it was big enough to provide sound isolation that would be great, otherwise small enough to fit earmuffs over the top.

Has anyone else already solved this problem?


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

They make wireless sound isolation headphones but your ears will still sweat that's the problem. Just get a 100 watt tube amp and a Mesa 4-12 cabinet you won't hear any machine in your shop over that.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I use ear buds plugged into my phone. I route the wires from the buds behind my back and keep the phone in my back pocket. Then I put these ear muffs over them which holds the earbuds in place. HTH


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You mention "distraction". I hope you are not using dangerous machines, like saws or planers with headphones on. This is one place where you definitely don't want distraction. Even sanding has a certain amount of danger involved. Keep safe and pass on the headphones. An amplifier and speaker would be safer.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the Logitech ones, rechargeable too. It gets to be a bit much behind the ears with glasses after awhile, but they work pretty good. I've also got the ear muffw where you can plug in a phone or ipod or listen to radio and not have a cord.


----------



## JCam (Apr 29, 2013)

3M makes a set of wired headphones that are noise cancelling as well. Unfortunately they are wired, but I just drop the aux line down my shirt and into my pocket to keep the wire from getting caught up on equipment.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use an FM transmitter.

I tune the shop stereo to the transmitter, as well as a set of Worktunes muffs. Both sources are playing the same program source, so I can seamlessly listen as I move between loud and not so loud activities.


----------



## chew72 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll add my 2 cents. I'm an electrician by trade and spend half my time working by my self or on a part of the project no one else is around. So i listen to podcasts and audiobooks during that time. I use sennheiser behind the neck headphones so i can still hear whats going on around me or if someone calls my name. The cord I wraped up and taped to the back of the headset leaving about 8" and it's hooked to a sansa clip+ mp3 player clipped to the collar of my shirt so nothing gets in the way.

In the shop, while bucking logs or cutting grass. i use the sansa clip + on my collar paired with bose earbuds taped to make them shorter and hearing protection muffs great combo. I can listen to an audio book with a mower or planer running etc.

Edit: and ps the nice thing about the small mp3 player if I'm into a good book, I can also play it on the car stereo while driving.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know which ones to get, but definitely don't get the Ryobi ones. They're OK (I didnt say good I said OK) as far as ear muffs go, but are terrible for music.


----------



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

I use sony earbuds that have interchangeable sized inserts and a belt clip holder for my ipod, but most importantly what podcasts do you listen to? I think this needs a new thread too.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't like the cords dangling when I'm in the shop. I have a Backbeats wireless in-ear headset and a wireless over the ear set. Both work great. The over the ear ones would get a little sweaty. I found cotton pilot headset ear covers on ebay for $6…problem solved!


----------

